
Why AI will break capitalism - doener
https://medium.com/@HenryInnis/why-ai-will-break-capitalism-14a6ad2f76da#.a0fk31nab
======
bricss
It depends on human ego who the win - capitalism, socialism or whatever.. But
in this days we all servants, aren't we?

------
rmason
When he posited the Luddites had a point he lost. AI is not going to endanger
capitalism. Maybe someday a better system will be invented to replace it - but
it won't be Socialism.

~~~
adam419
One of my favorite quotes I think is relevant to this whole business of
capitalism as good/bad/whatever:

"Capitalism is not a system, it's a word invented by some 19th century hipster
to describe a situation where people freely buy and sell things" -abbreviated
and author unknown

Point being capitalism is not a system....it is THE natural system. All else
is a hinderance to it.

~~~
doener
If it is the "natural system" why did it emerge only in the 19th century after
thousand of years of societies ruled by feudalism and other systems?

~~~
nitwit005
Capitalism isn't a system of governance. There was capitalism going on during
feudalism, and every other sort of government and society.

~~~
doener
Capitalism was not the dominant form of order, status or distribution of
wealth in feudalistic socities. For your well-being it was more important in
which status group you were born in than what you abilities were. As a member
of nobility you did not work or were productive and lived very good as a rent
seeker.

